# Agent Marielis Morales-Santiago



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Marielis Morales-Santiago*

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Thursday, April 10, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* 29950

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/4/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Marielis Morales-Santiago succumbed to injuries sustained in a vehicle collision six days earlier.

She and another officer were driving a department a vehicle on PR-52, near Santa Isabel Salinas, when another vehicle struck it. Their vehicle overturned, causing both officers to suffer serious injuries. They were both flown to a local hospital, where Agent Morales-Santiago succumbed to her injuries.

Agent Morales-Santiago had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 14 years and was assigned to the Division of Community Relations. She was survived by her husband and three children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent James Tuller
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22062-agent-marielis-morales-santiago#ixzz2ybKlWeF8


----------

